# wanna guess...Babies Arrived!!!



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I have one doe that is a first freshener. She is due between Oct. 8th - Nov. 11th. I was curious to your thoughts about how far along she is and how many? She is a smaller myotonic. She has been acting and doing well. She seems to me vocal, but happy. To me, I can still feel her ligs. I don't think she will go yet. Although, her udders started to grow around Labor Day, her bag has remained about this size for last 2 weeks. Any guesses? It's the waiting game for me!:wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

I would say that she still has a bit to go. The udder is not full and tight yet. I would say a single - but I had a girl give me quads that I really thought only had twins - :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

My nigi had an udder that size for a month befor she delivered....and I'll say twins...she's deep enough to hide 2 :girl: :girl:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

Ok, i'm gunna say twin girls. And i'd say 15 to 20 more days. She's looking really pudgy in the rear end, but it doesn't look like her udder is to full. Not to sure :shrug: I have had some look like that 10 days before kidding and a couple days before they kidded, their udder filled real quick.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

Oh I'll be different :girl: :boy: and Oct. 31


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

Oh I hope it won't be that long, but I am just being inpatient. I was kind of hoping sometime next week because I don't have to be anywhere, plus I am off from having to babysit. I would like to have twins, does would be a plus, to help build up my herd. She was out browsing this morning, she was walking stiff legged in the rear with her tail down, but no discharge and her bag looks the same. I wonder if the babies dropped? I will post more pics down the road. 
I enjoy this forum, helps to pass the time while you are waiting and a good place to get information.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

Well. watch her udder and her ligs. If she is close her udder will start to fill for about 2 weeks. =)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

Talitha...each doe has their own way of filling...some fill a month before some fill a day before. So don't rely on the udder filling, I have actually had a doe with a really soft udder when she kidded, but about 6 hours after birth the udder had doubled in size. Checking ligs is the easiest way to tell when she may have them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

or you can have a doe like 2 of mine this year that for some reason NEVER got an udder!!! And one had twins - the other quads!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*



> I was kind of hoping sometime next week because I don't have to be anywhere, plus I am off from having to babysit.


HAHAHA ! Don't forget the Doe's Code of Honor !!! ...

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.

Author Unknown

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anyway, I say she still has atleast a few weeks to go yet, and I vote for a single :girl:


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

Oh so true :slapfloor: It gave me a good chuckle to read that. Certainly lightens the mood while waiting. Thanks!


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

This morning she was out and she has a small amt. of yellow discharge and I couldn't feel any ligs. Her udder is still the same. I hope she doesn't go today, I have Dr.s appt for my kids. There was also a Huge pile of goat pills close to where she was standing. Although, there were 2 other does there, but not seen that before. Weird.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*



> You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory!


 :ROFL: :ROFL: HAHAHA ! 

No, seriously, sounds like perhaps she's pretty close ! No ligs, discharge ... yup, sounds close. And since you won't be home today ... well ...another insert from the Doe's Code of Honor ...



> Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!


Soooooo ... let's hope you can be there, BUT ... them lil stinkers are pretty good at kidding when we're NOT ready for it ! (not there, etc.)

Keep us Updated !


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

However ... on the other hand, they can have that discharge for a while before they actually kid.

But if her ligs are completely gone, and you're sure of it ... that's a good sign that it's getting pretty close


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

She is just playing tricks on me. Got home she's back to normal. I am sure she'll do it again. :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

All of you newbies should read "Cowgirl, day 150...." by Muddy Creek Farm. Now that was fun, well at the end it was kind of scary. That "proves" the "Doe Code" thing! :ROFL: (Sorry Chelsey, but it was "classic" wasn't it?).


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

Update...she still is holding in those babies... her ligs feel softer than a couple days of go and her udder has grown a wee bit more and is sort of lopsided to the right being larger. I hope to get pics of her tomorrow to post.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?!*

Well, everyone she still is keeping those babies tucked inside. Sorry, I didn't post some pics when I said I would, it rained that day, than fall break, and so on. I was able to get some today thought. She doesn't look much different to me except maybe her udder has grown some, but I don't have an experienced eye at this yet. She was with a buck from May 11th-June 11th, and I think that put her from Oct. 8th until the first weeks of Nov. How much longer do you think? It's hard to see her black udder. I will keep waiting because I have too :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?! Update with more pics.*

Her udder is coming along very nice....and I'll guess twins, she looks to have a couple weeks yet though, but since she was with him for a month, I'd still be doing the "wait and wonder" with her. She is a really pretty girl and if that's the buck she was with you are sure to have some very good looking kids....he is a handsome boy (the bigger guy") the little guy is a cutie too...though I do think that if it as he she was bred to, you'll get a good chance of white/black kids.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess?! Update with more pics.*

She was bred to the black white and buck. I was having internet connection trouble when I posted my goats pics and somehow my album pics were included, but now the bucks pics from the album aren't there if anyone was confused ( or now more confused, sorry).


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess... is it time? Pics today*

I went to check on her this morning. She was off in the pasture alone in a corner. When she stood she seemed skinnier, and sl. lt. yellow discharge, and she also seemed quiet and her eyes seemed distant. 
Rechecked her later this am and the discharge had quit and was browsing with the others, and to me she was back to "normal" size. I can't really tell if she is posty because she is a fainter and registers a 6. So she walks stiff almost all of the time, and within the last few days she's been walking much stiffer... so to me she looks somewhat posty anyway.
Pics from the 2nd time I went out:
















I went to recheck her 1/2 hr. ago, and she was lying down chewing her cud with the other 2 does. When she got up, she had a little heavier discharge and it was thicker mucus cream to light brown colored. I wish I had my camera with me of course. She acted like she felt well. Is this the plug or do you think she is on her way to some :baby: :baby: tonight. I hope she waits till 5. I am babysitting and it would make things easier once hubby is home. I really hope to have does...need to increase my herd! Sorry, to be long winded, I'm just getting a little anxious!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

That is a great sign that she is getting close to delivery. Have you been able to check her ligaments around her tail?? That will definately tell you. On the few does that I have seen discharge, they have kidded within 10 hours.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*



> All of you newbies should read "Cowgirl, day 150...." by Muddy Creek Farm. Now that was fun, well at the end it was kind of scary. That "proves" the "Doe Code" thing! (Sorry Chelsey, but it was "classic" wasn't it?).


Just now saw this, yes that was too classic for my liking lol!


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

I have been checking her ligaments and to me they have felt gone for the last 3 days, but she is my 3rd doe to ever kid so maybe my lack of experience too. I just saw her out the window, walking around like nothing is going on. I'm too impatient!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

The experts say up to 1 week from the cervical plug being dislodged.

However, last year I had a doe lose the plug 4 weeks before she finally kidded! :shocked:

I also had a doe this year who I thought hadnt settled - she was served by the buck every cycle right through her pregnancy, never developed an udder, never softened in the vulva - the day I went out to the paddock to gather them up to send the culls off to the abbatoir - her included - she was kidding. I had walked past her rear just one hour before, looked at her udder and said no, she's not pregnant. Well within ten minutes she had a sweet little black doe kid, and as soon as she stood up from pushing, her udder was HUGE!

They do like to keep us on our toes, dont they 

Keep us updated on your doe!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

Also forgot to say I have had ligaments come and go and come and go ...

Its frustrating, for sure, but so rewarding in the end


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

yeah, zephyr fooled me this summer when her ligaments were gone and mushy, she was peeing alot and very disant. she hadnt been with a buck. but no kidding. lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

I'd say going by the new pics, she'll go within the week..she's more swollen and open in the rear, her udder has filled a bit more, maybe you'll get Halloween kids.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

No kids yet. Just checked her, doing well. She is doing a lot of tail flagging. I don't know if that means anything. She hasn't been vocal at all. It would be cool to have Halloween babies. Any name suggestions...our registration is Falling Down Farms. Thanks for the support!


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

Today's update...She has been looking back toward her belly a lot today, but still out browsing. No discharge, but sometimes when she walks she "opens" some. Also when she was lying down, I lifted her tail and she was open about the size of a nickel and it showed white and mucus stuff. Don't know what to think? I am almost positive her ligaments are completely gone. I can pinch my fingers around her tail head easily, I don't feel anything and it feels squishy. We had our first freeze this week, and we are off to much warmer weather starting today maybe she's holding off for that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

gotgoats........you are watching her to close LOL.... :shades: ..  .....she has stage fright......


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Wanna Guess Due anytime, more pics.!!??*

No babies yet. Looked at my book, last possible day that she was in with the buck was June 10th. So day 150 should be today according to the calculator. She is still out grazing acting normally to me. The last few days won't let me check here ligs. I have seen no new signs. She has had a small stream of discharge for over a week now, from clear to amber. It is amber colored today. I do think her udder is bigger since last picture. I am beginning to wonder if I wrote down the right day I took the buck out. 
Other question, I have noticed the tips on her tail to be dirty/coppery colored. She has a lot of dried gunk on her tail too. Should I be concerned about a copper defiency. It seems over the last week or two it has become more pronounced? I'll note the pic.
Tell me she is going to go soon! :hair: 
This is the one you can tell about her tail color.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

her udder looks like she is growing and doing well. kids look like they are dropping. Hopefully she will go soon for you!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

If I had to guess, I would say this weekend. Her Utter has really grown.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

her udder has grown tremendously...I would say... it won't be much longer..........within a few days 

The discharge is normal and the closer they get ...they seem to get messier ..... no worries there... :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

I too think she'll go this weekend...as far as the color of her tail....My lite colored does get more of a "dirty" fringe than the darker girls do..it's from the discharge and them swishing their "sticky" tails back and forth over bedding, themselves, the dirt etc..I've found it to be a great help to not only trim the udder and reaer legs but also the tail as this is where the birth "after goo" seems to accumulate the most. Her udder has gotten bigger, but I think she'll make you sweat a bit longer..at least til Sunday night.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

I too think this weekend! Get ready for some awesomely adorable babies, cuz here they come!


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

I can sweat it out till Sun. night. I will definitely post their arrival pics when they do come. I want everything to go right for her. I feel a duty to make sure she does ok because we lost her sister to something that took her in less than 24 hrs, and on top of that she was bred for this same time. So for me they will be special little babies. Plus, my 4 yr. old keeps asking me when she is going to have a baby and "are you sure she is a girl?" I guess he thinks she has had plenty of time and is beginning to doubt. I appreciate everyone's patience with me.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess...is it time? New pics today*

i would watch her close her tail is up. my does start doing that within a day of kidding and if youre seeing amber colored gunk she is really close.
beth


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wanna guess..Babies Arrived!!!!*

:wahoo: Thanks to everyone who helped me through this waiting game. You all were right about this weekend!!! Woo hoo! Blitzen had 2 healthy does both 5lbs 8 oz this afternoon, and everyone is doing well. I will post some of the birthing pics later. My first time to see a goat kid. Do you have any name suggestions? Our farm name is Falling Down Farms. Here are some pics of the new additions :girl: :girl: :
Blitzen and her 2 kids:








Doe #1








Doe #2


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

so cute! congrats! what kind of goats are they tho?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

gotgoats...I love them...beautiful.. :girl: :girl: girls....and I love their color's and markings...   congratulations.... :wahoo: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh beautiful Chamoisee coloring (well broken chamoisee).

Congrats on the girls :girl: :girl: 

I am terrible with names so sorry :scratch:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Since your name is falling down farms ... 


Drunk and Disorderly


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh they're so beautiful!

:stars: 

Congratulations!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such pretty doelings!! 

I like Kerens suggestion for names :ROFL: Very creative!

Autumn and Punkin' come to mind.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!! Those are some pretty little kids you got there


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you very much. Hoping to get one of them to make it thru the night, the lt brown colored one. She is not doing very well.  They are beautiful. I guess every "mother" thinks so.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness!! They are so very, very cute!!! LOVE the colors!! Hope the little brown one is doing better. . . .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh TOO cute. I am not sure which is cuter!!

They are Bllitzen's kids? How about Dasher and Dancer? Comet and Vixen?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful Babies... Congrats!!! :stars:


----------

